

WIP: Discuss California Voting Guide - ikawe
http://michaelkirk.github.io/discuss_voting/

======
ikawe
This is a quick hack (started 2 hours ago) combining a pdf->html translation
of the CA state voting guide and an inline commenting system.

Does it have promise?

